
Ask HN: How do you visualize complicated problems? - kyleperik
I&#x27;ve been struggling to find a medium that works better than a piece of paper and a pen when it comes to visualizing my ideas, especially when programming. I can usually think through a simple problem when there are a few components involved but once I start losing track of things I need to write it down.<p>The problem is I end up with all these sticky notes around my desk with small diagrams. I like things like draw.io, but it&#x27;s just too much sometimes for a simple sketch. A Wacom tablet would work great (especially using mypaint) but, it&#x27;s a bit much to buy to have to take out and plug in every time I want to make a simple sketch.<p>What do you all usually do?
======
cimmanom
Why are the sticky notes a problem?

~~~
kyleperik
If I'm thinking of a piece of code I wrote while I'm out and about, I'll just
pull it up on my phone. I can't do that with sticky notes.

I'm looking for something digital.

~~~
cimmanom
Why not just photograph the sticky and organize it in cloud storage or note
taking software?

~~~
kyleperik
Not a bad idea actually. Only works if you have a phone that syncs with my
other devices.

Still looking for more of a simple application or website.

